# church in the wood



## wrx0211 (Oct 26, 2014)

found this abandoned private family church in a wooded area....its very small and i thought a wee bit creepy lookin.......


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 26, 2014)

That's a lovely old church..full of character


----------



## Chopper (Oct 26, 2014)

Love it. Brilliant find!


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 26, 2014)

Another church? A nice find again.


----------



## wrx0211 (Oct 26, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Another church? A nice find again.




yes another one,dumfriesshire,ive also put up tertowie house....i get about eh...lol.....


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2014)

I love creepy.. it really has some presence, wonder when it was built..excellent find !


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 26, 2014)

wrx0211 said:


> yes another one,dumfriesshire,ive also put up tertowie house....i get about eh...lol.....



You certainly do, this church is my neck of the woods. Keep it up


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice to see it aint covered in paint and you,ve got some great shots.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow! Fantastic find that one...really cute and some great stonework there. Any more info?


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking at the outside is nothing compared to how the inside looks!!! bloody lovely is that cheers for sharing it with us


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 27, 2014)

Someone must have spent a lot to create this the carving & detailing are excellent - a bit Blair priest - well done


----------



## krela (Oct 27, 2014)

1870s I'd guess, it has elements of the victorian gothic so beloved of Pugin.


----------



## IncyWincySpider (Oct 27, 2014)

oh man, I would love to buy that place and live in it do it all up and everything


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2014)

A lovely place indeed! How special, thank you for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice find and well worththe trouble of looking round


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow what a stunner! Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Dugie (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice hidden little gem right there. I would love to know the history of this place, very intriguing. Thanks for sharing.

Dugie


----------



## decker (Oct 29, 2014)

The vaults look medieval


----------



## freeclimb (Oct 30, 2014)

That's an amazing little find, thanks for posting.



IncyWincySpider said:


> oh man, I would love to buy that place and live in it do it all up and everything



Yeah that would be an awesome little house!


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazing its so exciting to see a new find, I thought by the name it would be out Norfolk way!


----------

